# Tub drain instructions say use supplied rubber gasket ; no mention of plumbers putty



## Alan

First, just to clarify the terminoligy for the parts you're looking at (what I call them) 

The plastic parts that go on the outside of the tub : upper = overflow shoe Lower = lower shoe

The parts that go inside : Upper = overflow cover Lower = strainer


Now If you put the rubber gasket between the strainer and the tub, it's going to be impossible to tighten it because the rubber will bind on the tub AND the strainer. If it is actually meant to go inbetween it should be a very very thin gasket, but i've never seen a kit like that.

The gaskets we see are about 1/4" - 3/8" in thickness, and they go between the lower shoe and the tub. That part doesn't ever need to spin, so binding isn't an issue. We always put putty between the strainer and the tub on the inside. 

The overflow should be fairly self explanitory but just in case, the big fat foam gasket goes on the back of the tub between tub and overflow shoe, and the overflow cover just tightens until the gasket is compressed.

Hope all of that makes sense.


----------



## JakAHearts

My new tub drain also states to put the 1/4 inch thick gasket between the drain and tub surface. Ive tightened it and got it to seal but I dont trust it and feel like I have to tighten it too much. Ive since removed and reinstalled it using putty. It felt a lot better and I didnt have to tighten it near as much to make the seal.

Shane


----------



## Alan

Do they have a DIAGRAM or are you just reading this? If it's a diagram i'd love to see it. Do they give you a gasket for the bottom of the tub also?

Technically the drain is the plastic underneath the tub. :whistling2:


----------



## lazzlazz

Thanks all for feedback.
I was getting confused on terminology. The instructions say "When the drain is properly installed, washer will be between waste shoe (I didn't understand what this meant) and tub", however, in the diagram, they have a dashed line going between the waste shoe & washer, and I assumed this was to indicate the position of the tub itself (apparently it is not - I'm not sure what it indicates).

So, I need to reposition the washer to be UNDER the tub. Sigh.
The instructions do not mention plumbers putty, but should I use it under the metal drain rim that is inside the tub?

By the way, I will use the stay put ultra non-staining plumber's putty!
thanks!


----------



## Mike Swearingen

Yes, that washer (or gasket) goes* under* the tub on top of the shoe.
Roll a roll of plumber's putty about the size of a pencil and wrap it around the drain depression inside the bottom of the tub and tighten the drain lip down on it.Clean off the excess putty and you should be good to go.
Putty is just for the drain. You don't need anything but the gasket on the outside of the tub for the overflow.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## MR. Mr.

Use T plus 2 on the threads of the strainer, and putty under the rim of the strainer. Tighten er up, and your good to go.


----------



## Alan

No tape on threads. The threads are not the seal.


----------



## JakAHearts

I agree with that but why the seal on the bottom? Just a backup to the putty underneath the strainer?


----------



## Alan

I would guess something to do with expansion and contraction, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## lazzlazz

Thanks all! I redid the gasket correctly and amazingly, it wasn't too difficult to do for one person - I managed to get the threads lined up after just a couple of tries.


----------

